

Hey guys Do you think our homepage is clearly describing what we do? - SheezaAhmad

www.helpingb.co.uk
======
dtournemille
Yes. But at first glance, the video background distracts from the page copy.
Not sure if I should read or watch. And the video is just a talking head.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
yeah the video was irritating me. As I understand it - kickstarter for NGO/3rd
world aid projects? the text was clear but uninspiring - very buzzword heavy.

~~~
SheezaAhmad
Hey Bryan,

Not NGO's but businesses that serve a social mission e.g. TOMS. Thanks for the
feedback, we definitely should look at making it more inspiring and clearer as
we're not catered for non-profits.

------
billconan
you used lots of "social" on the page. social entrepreneur, social ideas. I
wasn't sure about the meaning of it at first. Is it "facebook" kind of social,
or non-profit/charity kind of social. it seems to be the later case after
clicking around.

~~~
SheezaAhmad
Hey Bill,

I guess the term social entrepreneur is still not widely used. It refers to
entrepreneurs that solve a social, environmental or economic problem through a
revenue-generating business. We'll definitely look into this to make it
clearer. Thanks!

